

My Boobs Can Too Run with the Big Dogs  - Mz
http://micheleincalifornia.blogspot.com/2014/05/my-boobs-can-too-run-with-big-dogs.html

======
yaketysax
You made a HN thread for your own reflection on another one of your posts that
nobody responded to. Wow.

~~~
Mz
I made an HN thread for a blog post I wrote that I thought some folks here
might wish to see and might not otherwise see. I don't post to HN every single
thing I write on my personal blog, much less every single thing I do
generally. I run multiple websites. Most of them have not been posted here.

------
Dewie
> With writing that, it occurred to me I have been pretty openly critical of
> Hacker News of late and I have probably hurt a lot of feelings and male egos

 _Male egos_? Seems like a backhanded apology, so to speak.

~~~
Dewie
So I guess you're just gonna downvote all comments to your submission? Oh
well.

~~~
Mz
A) It is not possible for me to downvote replies to me. The site does not
offer that option. So, nope, I did not downvote you. (I wasn't even online. I
didn't see this until just now.)

B) It isn't a backhanded apology. More like giving some balanced perspective
on how I feel. I don't feel I owe any apologies for the things I have said.
But I also don't want people here to think I have a super negative opinion of
HN when I don't.

